# Northern Utah Activities



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey looking for something to do with the wife and kids (7, 5, 2) this weekend. We were going to go camping at Goblin Valley but the planns fell through. Looking for something else closer to home (Davis County). Any suggestions? Prefer to stay out of the snow if possible. Is mirror lake Highway still open, and are there good short hikes (1-3 Miles we could do? Thanks guys.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Tony's Grove, up Logan Canyon. Beautiful high mountain lake with pretty stocked fish and several trails to hike.


----------

